# Bill Hillman DVD



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello Does anyone have Bill Hillman puppy dvd they want to rent for a couple of week thanks Coot


----------



## Matapatos (Dec 2, 2012)

I have it, where are you located? This is a great DVD for starting a pup!


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I live in Roy.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

I have one as well I'm in plain city


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

thanks a friend of a friend had one thanks anyway .


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Is this a must watch DVD for training pups? What different concepts does he teach verse gun / water dog?


----------

